# Pfad zu "Eigenen Dateien" ermitteln



## dredav (7. Okt 2010)

Hallo,

ich möchte gerne den Pfad für die "Eigenen Dateien" ermitteln, unabhänig von Win Betriebssystem und Benutzer...
Hintergrund ist der, dass ich dort die Programm Datein etc. ablegen möchte. Hab nichts richtiges dafür gefunden.

Danke schon mal im voraus

Grüße
David


----------



## faetzminator (7. Okt 2010)

Wie wärs mit [c]System.getProperty("user.home")[/c]?


----------



## dredav (7. Okt 2010)

Hallo,

ok, aber ich kann ja nicht einfach "\Documents" oder "\Eigene Dateien" dranhängen, gibtes noch ne andere Möglichkeit?

Grüße


----------



## faetzminator (7. Okt 2010)

Wieso nicht einfach diesen Ordner? Es gibt nicht in jedem OS einen Definition von "eigene Dateien" - bzw. wäre dann [c]user.home[/c] das. Nur nicht zu "Windoof-engstirnig" denken


----------



## M4D-M4X (7. Okt 2010)

Wenn du wirklich auf den Ordner Eigene Dateien bestehst, dann erstell ihn dir doch.
Am Anfang wird überprüft ob dieser Ordner vorhanden ist und wenn nicht -> create


----------



## FArt (7. Okt 2010)

M4D-M4X hat gesagt.:


> Wenn du wirklich auf den Ordner Eigene Dateien bestehst, dann erstell ihn dir doch.
> Am Anfang wird überprüft ob dieser Ordner vorhanden ist und wenn nicht -> create



Das ist nicht ganz so einfach, weil der Ordner in neueren Windosen nicht "Eigene Dateien" heißt. Der sieht nur so aus als würde er so heißen.


----------



## M4D-M4X (7. Okt 2010)

FArt was meinst du mit es sieht nur so aus, als würden die so heißen?

Ich meinte eigentlich dass er sich den Ordner erstellt, egal in welchem Windows (hartcodiert).

Ums natürlich schön Userfreundlich zu gestalten würde ich sogar sagen du frägst den User am besten wo ers haben möchte


----------



## dredav (7. Okt 2010)

faetzminator hat gesagt.:


> Wieso nicht einfach diesen Ordner? Es gibt nicht in jedem OS einen Definition von "eigene Dateien" - bzw. wäre dann [c]user.home[/c] das. Nur nicht zu "Windoof-engstirnig" denken



naja haste auch wieder recht, denke ich werde es so lösen


----------



## VfL_Freak (7. Okt 2010)

Moin,



M4D-M4X hat gesagt.:


> FArt was meinst du mit es sieht nur so aus, als würden die so heißen?



ich denke, er meint, dass die Ordnernamen anders angezeigt als sie intern verwaltet werden.

Windows 7 nutzt intern nur noch "Program Files" kann aber über einen virtuellen Folder (ähnlich einem symbolischen Link unter Linux) diesen Ordner zusätzlich unter "Programme" (in Deutsch) oder den entsprechenden alten Ordnernahmen zusätzlich bereitstellen, da viele Programme diesen Ordnernamen als Standard annehmen (ohne ihn im System zu erfragen). 

Vermutlich ist  das bei "Eigene Dateien" ähnlich ..... 

Gruß
Klaus


----------

